# Paph. Robinianum 'Monster' AM



## rdlsreno (Jun 4, 2010)

My Paph. Robinianum 'Monster' got an AM! I love the dorsal sepals.

Ramon

Paph. Robinianum 'Monster' AM


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 4, 2010)

That really is fantastic!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice one Ramon!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:
Give us some details ..... how many flowers, etc.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations, Ramon!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:
> Give us some details ..... how many flowers, etc.




Thanks!

5 flowers & 2 buds. DW 4.3, PW 1.2. 

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2010)

Very, very nice blooms for this lowii X parishii; Congratulations Ramon!!!! 

And your pic is too cool, looks almost like a painting!!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonderful, I love the wide dorsal and wide petals, gives a full appearance.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 5, 2010)

Way to go Ramon! :clap: It's marvelous!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2010)

the dorsal and stem look albino to me! Quite a nice display!


----------



## Candace (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats. Hopefully I'll be at the next meeting and will see you Ramon. I didn't want to do all the driving for a talk geared to newcomers.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 5, 2010)

well deserved award! i love the dorsal too, both the color and shape!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2010)

Ramon, that is the most gorgeous monster I've ever seen, truly. Look at that dorsal! And those petals! And that...


----------



## emydura (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations Ramon. Super flowers. I really like this cross in general. Wish I could find one.

David


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 6, 2010)

That's really pretty. Glad you got it awarded!

e-spice


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice one Ramon!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 6, 2010)

Super plant & pic!!!


----------

